# How to fit bar ends



## Moonchester (13 May 2008)

I've been given a pair of bar ends - Bontrager ski - but I'm not sure how to fit them. They have what seems to be the standard bolt and clamp fitting. My handlebars and grips look pretty ordinary too.
So, do I need to remove anything from the handlebar or do I just fit the clamp over the top of the grip? Should I buy a new grip or try to roll it back to expose the tube of the handlebars?


----------



## Moonchester (13 May 2008)

Thanks User. I've just managed to fit them. Getting the grips to move in an inch was tough on my fairy soft hands but it looks great now. Just as I wanted it.


----------

